# Pictures From My Backpacking Trip



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I went backpacking this past weekend. I won't bore you with all the pictures but here are four I thought were somewhat interesting, if only to me.










This bloom was part of a group of similar blooms. It is only about 1 and 1/2 inches across but the macro mode on my camera makes it look much larger. I love the detail.










I enjoy the challenge of taking pictures of the small and mundane. This crop of fungus just looked colorful against the drab, brown forest floor. I took a number of pictures of the group but this one just pleases me the most.










A view from the bottom of Panther Creek Falls. Look at the rock at the top and you can see two people giving you a perspective on the size of the drop.










I got someone to snap this picture just before I strapped on my pack and boots and headed out.










I actually didn't "tent" camp, at least technically. I actually packed in my "Hennessey Hammock" and slept at the base of this waterfall one night. The weather was in the 80s but at night it cooled off pleasently and the water caused a constant gentle breeze to keep things cool.

I did this as a solo hike but I was hardly ever alone. Backpacking shares a lot in common with trailer camping. We visit new and interesting places, meet and fast become friends with total strangers and in the end we try to leave no evidence we were ever camping there. It is not Nomadic as much as it is social and considerate. I would pack every other weekend if I could convince the family to go. The other weekends I would trailer.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nick,
Thanks for sharing the gorgeous pictures!! You must have really enjoyed the tranquility of the forest, streams and waterfalls. Sure wish I could do something like this, or have done it in my younger days when I was able.
Take care and keep on packing!!








Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful photos Reverie









I bet that night in your hammock by that waterfall was amazing!
Welcome home,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Nick
I love the water fall shots looks like an awesome place to just relax at

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Love the picks. Feel free to bore us with more!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nick,

Looks like you had a great time! Great pics.

Mark


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Guess who was hiding in that bush behind you?
You can run (or is that hike?), but you can't hide.
Ha-ha!

Gilligan


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sure does remind me of my days as a Scout and as a Scoutmaster. Being from Illinois, hiking in mountains is a rarity only experienced after a L-O-N-G drive.

I've been to Philmont Scout Ranch on a couple of occasions. (For the un-initiated, Philmont is a Scout camp in N.E. New Mexico - 214 sq. miles of rugged country in the Sangre de Christo Range of the Rockies - truly God's Country.) The first time was when I was 16. We backpacked 10 days in the backcountry, and only saw two other crews the whole trip. It gives a whole new meaning to "isolated." And we had no modern lightweight gear in those days! We had "lightweight" canvas tents, canvas backpacks, and we cooked our meals over wood fires, instead of backpacking stoves. But we loved every minute of it - you don't miss what ain't been invented yet! What a great feeling of confidence after a trip like that! And its a great way to get as close to nature as possible.

These days, I still have the gear, just not the time or energy. Besides, any days backpacking are days away from my Outback. And I don't think I could interest my DW or DD in an adventure like that.

Loved your pictures though. Show us more as they become available.

Mike


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That was incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pix, Nick! And what a beautiful area.
Most of all, I was taken by your outlook and philosophy. My hat is off to you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your photos. What beautiful place!

Lori


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

What a great time being in nature alone. I would LOVE to do that.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome!
From someone who also loves to photograph nature & use to backpack! There's nothing like being so close to nature that your survival depends on it! 
Thanks! It brought back great memories.









Tammy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gilligan said:


> Guess who was hiding in that bush behind you?
> You can run (or is that hike?), but you can't hide.
> Ha-ha!
> 
> Gilligan


funny!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the great pictures Nick...Wish I was there now - only _with_ a camper, and electricity/water/bathroom....I love my Outback


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey! Thanks for the pics. I love waterfalls out in the wilderness...

A bunch of buddies and I make two trips a year "packing it in". This past spring we went to Fiery Gizzard in TN. It was about 65 degrees Friday when we hiked in. It started raining Saturday morning and didn't stop until about 3 Sunday morning when it changed over to snow. It was a fun trip, but the hike out was a real trick with snow covering the rocks on the path.

Keep the pictures coming!

Wic


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great pictures and thanks for posting them!









I also love to hike and explore, but can't always get the DW to come along. Unfortunately the waterfalls I hike to
look more like this one that I saw again last week.










Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Now that's a stunning photo!
Very cool, Mark!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. They were beautiful and we'd love to see more.







There is such beautiful detail in the smallest of God's creation.


----------

